
Show HN: “serve” your local directory very nicely with go - integrii
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;integrii&#x2F;serve" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;integrii&#x2F;serve</a><p>I got tired of the huge list of static asset server options out there.  Python&#x27;s built in one, various ruby gems, piles of npm commands... So naturally I added another (the best!) one.<p>It is written in go, so that helps portability, speed.  It&#x27;s name is just &#x27;serve&#x27;.  No options or flags are required for invoking.  It looks pretty.  It supports hitting Command&#x2F;Control-c gracefully.<p>Hopefully this is useful to some people. Feedback welcome!  Thanks!
======
nuggien
This is easier:

    
    
      alias serve="python -m SimpleHTTPServer"
    

and is probably supported by every single *nix like system out there without
installing anything.

------
brth
How is this better than woof?

[http://www.home.unix-ag.org/simon/woof.html](http://www.home.unix-
ag.org/simon/woof.html)

~~~
integrii
It's not python dependent and it's named something more easily memorable.

